# 1st test e Cycle how many vials?



## Hendofan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi guys im trying to organise my first cycle and im trying to figure out how many vials I get for a 10 week cycle at 400mg/ml. If the vial is 10ml then would I need 2?

I want to keep it as basic as possible so just going to run test e and then clomid nova as pct, am i likely to get shut down bad, my mrs is on heat atm lol.

Any advice is appreciated thanks.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

be easyer to get test 400mg/ml 1 vile would work but prolly be a bit light on the last shot


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Depends how much you want to take,

400mg per wk with 10 ml in the bottle = 1 bottle.


----------



## Phoneme (Jan 15, 2013)

Come on, it all depends on how many mgs there are per ml in the vial. If you have 10ml where 1ml contains 200/250mg than one vial will be more or less ok for 4-5 weeks. So you need at least 2 vials.


----------



## Hendofan (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh so different stuff has different potentcy? I guess thats a noob question, it says 300mg so would that mean 1ml is 300mg?

Thanks for the advice im still researching.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

do a test blend of 400mg a ml

pin 1.5 ml once a week which is 600mg

do this for 12 weeks

eat like a starved animal,train hard and rest you should gain ok of this cycle

you would need 2 x 10 ml vials

and pct of nolva clomid and look into hcg as well


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes if it's 400 then it's 400mg per ml

For first I'd recommend what I did, do 1ml/week (was 9 weeks because last jab was like 1.4ml), see how you react and how your body recovers then go off that for the second cycle


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

500ml - 600ml is the ideal amount for a first cycle.

And for that, you want 3 250mg vials as they're almost always short measured.

Wouldn't bother with a blend for a first cycle. Keep it nice and easy and go for enth.

You'll get shut down but that doesn't mean that your libido will. In fact the opposite. The extra test in your system should mean that you missus will be running to keep up with you.

Get an AI as well. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

My Test 400 vial is 20ml (double size)

So I'm doing 1.5ml (600mg) per week for 13 weeks. That will use it all.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> My Test 400 vial is 20ml (double size)
> 
> So I'm doing 1.5ml (600mg) per week for 13 weeks. That will use it all.


What is the breakdown of your test 400?? What esters?? And what strength?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have BSI T400. 400mg/ml at 600mg each week, that gives 13 injections with a tiny bit left over from 2 vials.

You'll probably find that you'll buy 1 less vial than Test E because of the T400's concentration, you'll be injecting less oil each week.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

W1NNY said:


> What is the breakdown of your test 400?? What esters?? And what strength?


It's Test Enanthate and Cypionate. 200mg/ml each.

So 1.5ml is 600mg total Test per week.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah seems good for your first cycle bro!! Keep us posted how you get on. What are your stats at the min?


----------

